# Mixing fry



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it safe to mix fry of different age, 1 or 2 weeks apart, also fry of different species? Mbuma/Hap/Peacock?

I will be using a 20 gal tank.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Depends on the size difference. 1-2 weeks apart should be fine. Haps and peacocks grow slower, in general, than mbuna.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

2 week old fry will eat day old fry. It happened with my saulosi fry.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't want to mix fry that look alike. For example, never mix peacock fry.


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

3 batches of Fry are 2 weeks apart, Cyno Cobue will be 1 mo and 3 weeks and Protamelas Albino Tiawan Reef 2 weeks when I plan to put them in same tank.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I have found that if the older fry are more than 2X the size of the younger ones, they will out-compete the little ones for food and may bully them to the point of dying. Your situation may work for a while since the older fry are a smaller species, but the younger fry will probably grow faster, then you could have the same issue in reverse.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i tried doing this with my yellow lab fry way back when. my 1 week old fry totally gobbled up all the fresh guys. id get a breeder net/insert and toss the newbies in there until they get some size to them. that way you have little to worry about. also as many have said dont mix species of similar coloration or peacocks/haps. they tend to look quite similar for quite awhile. GL to ya


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

At this point I have 3 week old cobue, 2 week old cobue and 1 week old Protamelas Albino Taiwan Reef, I will be stripping a cobue, gresheaki, and Labeo Carealus this week end. I have 2 satelite breeder boxes and 2 - 20 gal's cycled.

May put this week ends fry in one breeder box and split the rest up in the 20 gal's. May build a divider.

Can't keep this up, I've run out of tanks. Didn't know how prolific these fish can be.


----------

